# Another New Member - Nebraska



## ctmag68 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello All, 
Just found this place from another forum. Looks Pretty Good! I have just recently started bow hunting and shooting a few 3D's for fun. Just upgraded my Q2 to a Z7 and it turns out I am spending way more time then I ever thought I would thinking about shooting and bow hunting. I also do alot of Bird hunting and raise and train GSPs and a Brittany.
Thanks
Chris


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*Welcome to At*

I am from around the gibbon area... In kansas now.. :darkbeer:


----------



## ctmag68 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks Guys 
X-Ray I am actually from the Seward Area.

Chris


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Chris. Have fun here.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*yankton shoot*

we go through Seward when we go to the Yankton shoot in south dakota :darkbeer:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

